# Excalibur Crossbow



## IFLY4U (Jan 30, 2005)

Are they anygood? If so, what is good about them? Does anyone have an Exomag?


----------



## Hardy (Jan 30, 2005)

I have an Exomag and love it. As far as what I like about it the main thing is that it's just a simple, well designed, top quality crossbow. 

This is the second crossbow I've owned and I wasn't real happy with the other brand I owned. As you probably know the Excalibur bows are recurve bows, which don't have cables, wheels or need tuning. The string is easy to remove and replace, and the bow shoots as fast and accurate as any on the market.

The company has great customer service. I needed a part for my bow, emailed them and they shipped the part to my house for no charge   

There are others here that are better qualified to give advice but as a satisfied customer I can tell you when I buy another it will be an Excalibur. 

BTW.....Here is a link to their site:
http://www.excaliburcrossbow.com/


----------



## leo (Jan 31, 2005)

*Ifly4u*

Welcome, I have shot and hunted with a 185# Excalibur Exomax for a few years now and I couldn't be more pleased with it 

They are fine crossbows and as Hardy said the customer device and support of Excalibur is second to none

I like the fact that they are recurves, and 99% of repairs and and all adjustments can be done by me, not to mention they are quality made crossbows with a warrenty  that is the best on the market..IMO..

We have a few Excal shooters on here and we should be able to answer most of your questions and/or put you in contact with those who can, let us know. 

We can also give you a few clues to the best prices if you choose to buy one.

leo


----------



## gabuckeye (Feb 4, 2005)

I have an Exomag and love it.  Easy to set up and use.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 5, 2005)

I bought an ExoMax last year and have enjoyed that bow tremendously. I would definately recommend an Excalibur to anyone wanting to purchase a crossbow.


----------

